# How to articles.



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2007)

There was a comment sometime back, about having members do how to articles. Did this plan ever get going? Is it going to be pursued, or did it slink away in to the forgotten land?


----------



## Zman (Dec 18, 2007)

I would love to see some how-to and walk-through type articles! I'd write some myself, but I don't know how to do jack. 'Cept buy tackle. If someone does a step by step mod, with pics, I'd be happy to help put an article together with them, or edit, etc.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

And Im willing to do whatever you guys want in that regards. Zman and others can edit it LOL! I will Publish it, LOL! 

We could post it here, or maybe link it soehow to the homepage? All ideas welcome. Like Zman, Im useless except when it comes to paying. I was planning on documenting my motor tune up, and my bilge pump change (I know...real tough) in the spring.

The boat mods have been great, You would be surprised at how many hits those boat mods and jon boat mods sections get. A ton of lurkers....TON!

If you guys hit the local boat shows and can snap some good pics of the 2008 tinboats, maybe we can put something together like that on the homepage. Nothing fancy, just a light preview????

I would also like to go to ICAST, but its a ton of $$$ a year to join that organization, and go in as a media person. I am working on her though :wink:


----------



## Zman (Dec 18, 2007)

Jim said:


> I would also like to go to ICAST, but its a ton of $$$ a year to join that organization, and go in as a media person. I am working on her though :wink:



Man that would be awesome!

If I see a boat show coming up I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

Zman said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I would also like to go to ICAST, but its a ton of $$$ a year to join that organization, and go in as a media person. I am working on her though :wink:
> ...



Yeah the cheapest membership is like $500 a year for media people (fishing related website).


----------



## Zman (Dec 18, 2007)

Jim said:


> Yeah the cheapest membership is like $500 a year for media people (fishing related website).



That is absurd :evil: especially considering you'd still have to pay hundreds for airfare and 3-day hotel stay. Would be a great vacation though if you could make it a full week, hit up some casinos and maybe fish a day or two?


----------



## little anth (Dec 18, 2007)

that would be sweet


----------



## redbug (Dec 18, 2007)

I will be writing an in depth article this show season on how t go to a tackle show with only enough Cash o get through the door and still come home with hundreds of dollars worth of new tackle that will most likely be placed on my garage wall and gather dust...


It sucks being a tackle addict 
but they say admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2007)

Wayne I think I can help you on the road to recovery

1. I will take control and possession of all your current tackle except for just enough to allow you to fish;

2. If you get the urge to purchase additional tackle, I can take that for you as well; and,

3. Once I get your stuff leave me the heck alone, you cannot have it back.

EVER!


----------



## little anth (Dec 18, 2007)

lol ill help too :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2007)

I want to see an article on redbug's tackle show experience. That could help me out, as my knowledge for finding deals is in the boating world. I can find deals in the fishing world, but they aren't anything special, like I can get in the boating world.

In my free time, I may write a few how-to articles, just for the heck of it, and show them to yall, to see if it is something worth pursuing. Even if they don't get used, I don't mind doing it, as sometimes the best way to learn something, is to teach someone. So, if I find a loose end when writing one, I go research it, and therefore, I have also helped my own knowledge base. Plus, if there isn't a given assignment, I sort of like writing.  


One other suggestion. We have the jon boat conversions section. But, with the way we have them, you have to run through three pages of peoples post, to read them. My suggestion would be to move the threads down to the boats section, and have a separate post, in the jon conversions section, that is locked, except to the originator, showing start to finish pictures, and a little article. That way, if someone wants ideas on a conversion, they can go look at a conversion, and it be almost a start to finish tutorial. If someone wants to comment, they can go to the thread in the boat section. It just makes the site a little more user friendly. I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 18, 2007)

Good suggestion on the how-to section. "Lock it except for the originator."


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

The only way to do that now is to delete everyone elses comments. Let me know what you think.

Bassboy, good idea. Let me think how to do this.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Another way to do it, would be to move the thread from the jon conversion page, to the boat mod page, and then ask the originator to make another thread in the boat mod page. The people on here seem to be a very helpful bunch, and probably wouldn't mind documenting it again - a little neater, and possibly more concise, with the chance of possibly helping somebody later on. 
Another thought, since I seem to be on a roll tonight (one exam tomorrow, and this semester is done. Woohoo. :lol: - 2 hours of school left) Maybe instead of a jon conversion page, we do more of a completed project page. I am going to use myself as an example here. We are restoring an old Lund fish and ski, and an Alumacraft bass boat. They won't be jons, but would be a project worth sharing, as someone could get some insight from them. Even though right now, our population seems to be mostly the jon crowd, as much growth as we are having, we are bound to have some of the larger aluminum boat owners start showing up soon, and many will be working on projects. 
Also, again using me as an example, outboards push aluminum rigs for the most part. Some of us restore old ones, and I am sure I won't be the only one on here for long. Maybe some people could get some insight from them, and others can share their projects. It seems to me, that this board needs a completed projects page with locked threads, and a how-to tutorial page.
As far as the tutorials, Jim, I know you know about the articles on bassresource. They are very valuable articles. Maybe something on those lines. They don't have to be threads - they could be links on the home page.
Just my 2 cents worth. It can be taken or left, as wished.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> The only way to do that now is to delete everyone elses comments. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Bassboy, good idea. Let me think how to do this.



Or you can just cut and paste the original "how to" post and have it in two locations, DUH!


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to do that now is to delete everyone elses comments. Let me know what you think.
> ...



But then they would be my posts instead of the originators.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm, yes but if the originator did that it woudl be there post, right?


----------

